# רגע של משבר...



## nof85 (31/8/12)

רגע של משבר... 
היי לכולן, כבר כתבתי כאן בעבר על התסכול שלי מלמצוא איך לארגן חתונה קטנה במחיר שפוי ולצערי המשימה עדיין לא הושלמה. אני ממש מרגישה שכל נושא העלויות הוא פשוט מטורף ומוגזם ומוציא לי את החשק לעשות אירוע.
כל פעם אני נכנסת לאנטרנט, מגששת על מחירים - רואה כמה זה יקר, מתעצבנת ומחליטה שלא עושים אירוע! וזה ככה כל פעם שאני כבר נותנת לזה צ'אנס, המחירים פשוט מרתיחים אותי ואני ממש מרגישה כאילו עובדים עלינו בעיניים... מציעים לך מחיר סביר ואז מוסיפים עוד מליון דברים וב200 לפני מע"מ זה מגיע פתאום לכמעט 300! (שכר מלצרים, הגברה ותאורה ואלף ואחד דברים שלא תיארתי לעצמי שעולים כסף). 
האם אני היחידה שחשה ככה? האם גם לכן היו משברונים כאלה שכמעט ויתרתם על הרעיון? סתם נושא שיושב לי הלב ומעיק עליי - הייתי חייבת לשתף


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (31/8/12)

אני מבינה אותך 
אבל כשיודעים לקראת מה הולכים ובמה זה כרוך, מציבים גבולות הגיוניים שאפשר לעמוד בהם, אז לא נמצאים בהלם ותסכול.

האם יש סיבה לחתונה הקטנה? כי חתונה יותר גדולה אומנם תהיה כרוכה ביותר הוצאות, אבל המרווח שלכם יגדל מבחינת מקומות שאתם יכולים להתחתן בהם וגם העלויות של דבר קבועים יקטנו.

הקטנת עלויות אפשר לעשות למשל ע"י חתונה בחורף, ויתור על עיצוב וקניה של דברים בעצמכם, רק לבקש מחבר טוב לשים את מה שקניתם באולם לפני החתונה (אפשר גם לוותר על זה בלי להביא מבחוץ).

צריך לחפש ספקים במחירים סבירים ולא להכנע למחירים גבוהים. הבעיה, אם נעולים על ספק מסוים, זה מקפיץ עלויות.


----------



## sorsh (2/9/12)

להגדיל את כמות האנשים... עצה גרועה מאוד ! 
אל תסמכו על אנשים אחרים שיממנו לכם את החתונה, זאת פשוט חשיבה כלכלית לא נכונה  ואפילו מסוכנת.

nof85
גם אני הצעתי כמה פעמים לבעלי שנפרק הכל ונתחתן ברבנות וזהו בלי מסיבה בלי כלום בגלל שנמאס לי מהתחושה של ארנק. אבל זה אפשרי וברגע שמוצאים מקום הכל מסתדר. אני לא אתחיל לתת לך עצות איך לנהל את התקציב שלך כי יש לי תחושה שאת כבר יודעת וגם כי יהיו כאן מספיק בנות שיתנו לך טיפים לאיך לעשות את זה.

כל אופן בסופו של דבר המקום הוא זה שקובע לכם את רוב התקציב.

אז אני אהיה יותר מעשית ואשאל אותך כמה את מצפה לשלם על כל מה שקשור למקום,מה את מצפה לקבל ובאיזה איזור את צריכה לחפש.

ברגע שתעני על השאלות האלה, תהי בטוחה שיהיו כאן בנות שיוכלו לתרום מהידע שלהם כדי להציע לך מקומות לבדוק. ( ככה אני הגעתי לאיפה שאני התחתנתי בסוף).


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (2/9/12)

לא אמרתי 
שיש לסמוך על אנשים אחרים שיממנו את החתונה.

בואי נגדיר את זה אחרת. מסכום מסוים שמקבלים הסכום שמתקבל הוא כבר מעבר להוצאות של השמלה-דיג'יי-צלם-מעצב וכו'.

שכל אחד יעשה כראות עיניו ומי שרוצה חתונה קטנה שתעשה חתונה קטנה.

רק יש לזכור שיש הוצאות קבועות שלא תלויות במספר האנשים שמגיעים.

אני לא ממליצה להתחיל להזמין כל שכן, עובר אורח ברחוב, אנשים לא קרובים או כאלה שאנחנו לא מכירים.


----------



## sorsh (2/9/12)

זה בדיוק מה שאת אומרת 
את אומרת להזמין יותר אנשים כדי לממן את ההוצאות הקבועות
מה בדיוק ההבדל ?
צריך להזמין אנשים כי את רוצה שהם יחגגו איתך לא כי את צריכה להוריד את המחיר פר אדם.


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (2/9/12)

זה לא נכון 
כי באותה מידה אפשר לקצץ בעלויות שמוכנים לשלם לכל ספק.

את יודעת מה, לשם הרגשתך הטובה, מה שאמרת הוא נכון ואני טועה.

עכשיו הכל בסדר?


----------



## shira3121 (1/9/12)

תראי ,תשמעי 
המטרה של העסקים היא להרויח והם חושבים שאם תבואי לראות את תתאהבי במקום ותתגמשי במחיר. מציעה לך להיות יותר עקשנית כשאת מתקשרת ולשאול מה המחיר כולל- האם כולל מע"מ ,כמה ההגברה-תאורה ומה שכר המלצרים ובלי זה לא להגיע. אני אמרתי סיבה (שהיתה נכונה) שאנחנו סטודנטים שגרים בב"ש והמשפחות במרכז ולכן קשה לנו לראות אולמות ןבנוסף יש לנו תקציב מאוד מוגבל ולכן אין טעם שנבוא לראות ותאמיני או לא גילו לי מראש כמה עולה ההגברה+תאורה ומה שכר המלצרים, האם כולל עיצוב בסיסי וכו. ככה לפחות נמנענו מלבזבז את זמנינו ולהתעצבן לחינם.
חיפוש מקום זה שלב מעצבן ומתסכל במיוחד אם את לא מוכנה לשלם 300 ומעלה למנה אבל בסוף תמצאו משהו שתאהבו במחיר סביר. החדשות הרעות הן שזה ימשיך ככה בכל שלבי החיים (למה למה בגדי הריון עולם פי 2 מבגדים נורמלים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
בקיצור ככה זה בחיים וחבל לבזבז על זה יותר מידי אנרגיות וצריך לנסות להסתדר עם מה שיש


----------



## כמי22 (1/9/12)

נכנסתי 
לכאן במקרה כי יש לנו בר מצווה לילד וקוראת כאן טיפים מצויינים. נראה 
לי שבאמת התפתחה תעשייה שלמה כאן.
עצה, תתחתני לפי התקציב שלך,זה טירוף מה שקורה כאן יש אידיאל ויש מציאות, המציאות היא שקשה לחיות כאן בארץ וצריך לעשות מה שאפשר בגבול התקציב, ואפשר באמת לזרוק את כל הכסף שאין על אירוע של לילה אחד, או לעשות אירוע מקסים בפחות או להתפשר על עונה.
מנסיוני (אני נשואה 25 שנה) אנשים זוכרים אווירה טובה ואוכל טוב ובשפע כל השאר באמת כמעט ולא זוכרים. אני אישית לא זוכרת הרבה מהחתונה שלי. הייתי בהיי טבעי רוב הזמן.
בהצלחה ואל תתייאשי את תמצאי בסוף משהו שיתאים לך.


----------



## Amber (1/9/12)

איתך באותה הסירה... 
הצעת הנישואין הייתה לפני חמישה חודשים בערך, ואנחנו מתמהמהים בעיקר כי קשה לנו, מנטלית אפילו, אם נשים רגע בצד את כל שיקולי "כיסוי האירוע" למיניהם, להתחיל תהליך שגורם לנו להסתכל על חברים ומשפחה כ"צ'קים מהלכים".  זה הופך את כל עניין החתונה למשהו חומרי ומאוס ומבאס, לפחות בשבילנו.

רצינו לחפש מקום זול, רצינו לחפש דרך קצת שונה לעשות חתונה, רצינו לחשוב על מקומות שהם לא "האולמות הסטנדרטיים" אלא משהו קצת שונה שיאפשר לנו להוציא קצת פחות מהרגיל על האירוע הקצר הזה- ואנחנו פשוט לא מצאנו.

כרגע, אנחנו כנראה לפני סגירה של אולם, כמו כולם, בעשרות אלפי שקלים, ואמנם אנחנו מסוג הזוגות שעיצוב שולחנות לדוגמא, או הוספת מצלמות או אין-לי-מושג-עוד-מה יכול לייקר לי את האירוע, מתכוונים פחות להוסיף ולשדרג, אבל כן, אנחנו רוצים שהאורחים שלנו יהנו ושאף אחד לא ירגיש שבגלל שניסינו לחסוך קצת, הפכנו את האירוע לפחות מהנה. ובסופו של דבר גם אנחנו רוצים להנות ושתהיה מסיבה טובה, אז אלכוהול- משדרגים קצת, חניה- שומרים לאורחים, וכו' וכו'... לי יש תחושה שאני עומדת להיזכר בכמה דברים בדרך, שאני עוד לא מדמיינת ויסתכמו בהוצאות כבדות, וזה מפחיד.

בקיצור, רומנטיקה וקסם אני עד לא מצאתי בתהליך הזה של תכנון חתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, אשמח שאם תמצאי- תודיעי לי.


----------



## המרחפת (1/9/12)

הרומנטיקה והקסם 
אנחנו מצאנו אותם בתהליך תכנון הטקס והחופה, בלמידה שקדמה להם, וביום האירוע עצמו.


----------



## Amber (2/9/12)

כן, אני מניחה שככל שהיום יתקרב, זה יגיע...


----------



## ימיממה (1/9/12)

באיזה איזור את מחפשת? 
אולי אוכל לעזור...


----------



## בלו בלון (1/9/12)

תקציב תקצב תקציב 
חשוב מאוד לדעת מראש מה הקציב שלך
ועל פיו לבדוק את המקומות
האוכל, השמלה, האורחים,
הנעלים הקישוטים האיפור ועוד
להכין מסגרת של תקציב ולחלק אותו על פי הדרישות


בהצלחה


----------



## FayeV (1/9/12)

לגמרי מבינה אותך 
גם כשאנחנו התחלנו לבדוק מקומות נדהמנו לא רק מהמחירים, אלא גם מהתוספות המגוכחות, שכנראה נועדו לבלבל אנשים. עם זאת, בסוף מצאנו מקום עם זול עם תמורה מעולה למחיר, וגם שאר הדברים הסתדרו בסופו של דבר.
העניין הוא באמת התקציב - אתם צריכים להגדיר לעצמכם תקציב ולעמוד בו, כי כן יש מקומות עם מחירים הגיוניים מאוד לחתונה קטנה, ואין שום סיבה לוותר על חתונה או לנפח את התקציב לחינם. בהצלחה!


----------



## מחפשת ניק1 (1/9/12)

ממש מבינה 
יש תחושה שהמחירים נהיו מטורפים ועל כל דבר צריך לשלם בלי פרופורציה...
מצטרפת להמלצה לבנות תקציב- ל מה אתם מוכנים להתפשר ועל מה לא. איפה להשקיע יותר ואיפה להתפשר. על מה ניתן לוותר ומה חייב להיות. כמובן שלשאול אנשים וגם פה בפורום. אנחנו עשינו לעצמינו מעין טבלה של כל מה שצריך וכמה אנחנו יכולים לשים בכל תחום. אם גלשנו (למשל המאפרת שלי אולי תהיה קצת יותר יקרה ממה שתכננתי) אז אנחנו מקזזים ממקום אחר. הכל עניין של סדרי עדיפויות...
בהצלחה!!


----------



## uva verde (2/9/12)

מבינה אותך אבל יש פתרונות 
יש כ"כ הרבה פתרונות לכל הקטע של המחיר
דבר ראשון והכי יקר זה האולם+קיטרינג. אז חפשו מקומות שלאו דווקא מופיעים באתר מתחתנים וכל זה. 
כבר כתבתי כאן איפשהו על גן גילי בשדות ים. חברים שלי התחתנו שם ואני יודעת שעלות כל החתונה שלהם לא היתה יקרה.. אני לא זוכרת בדיוק כמה.

לגבי השמלה נגיד, אני קניתי שמלה ב1300 ש"ח. וזו היתה שמלה מהממת בדיוק בטעם שלי. לא צריך שמלה ב10,000!!
די.ג'י וצלם לוקחים בדרך כלל 7000 ש"ח לפחות אבל זה מה יש.
וחוצמזה מה עוד נשאר לך? דברים קטנים שלא עולים המון...

בהצלחה!


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (2/9/12)

אפשר למצוא דיגיי גם ב3,500 
צלם אפשר למצוא החל מ5,500.


----------



## sorsh (2/9/12)

אפשר גם למצוא יותר זול ( גם צלם גם DJ) 
DJ אפשר למצוא גם ב 1000

בצילום אפשר לחתוך בטירוף עלויות אם :
1. מוותרים על צילומים מקדימים ומצלמים באולם או מחוצה לו שעה לפני הקבלת פנים ( וגם ככה יורד הלחץ)
2. מוותרים על אלבומים ומקבלים את חומר הגלם על דיסקים. אם ממש רוצים אלבומים בלופה האלבום הכי יוקרתי עולה עשירית פחות וזה עוד לפני המבצעים שלהם שמורידים עוד 40 אחוז מהמחיר.

אז צילום אפשר למצוא גם ב 3000 וגם ב 2000 והצילומים יצאו טובים כמו אלא ששילמו 7000- 10000.

אגב אני בטוחה שיש בנות שמצאו גם בפחות כי הם לקחו צלמים או DJ - ים מתחילים....


----------



## המתוקה והאוהבת (2/9/12)

אני סגרתי לחברה שלי צלם ותקליטן ב 5 אלף . 
לא היה לה הרבה כסף ומצאתי שני ספקים מלאכים,אז נכון אין להם משרד מפוצץ באיזה קניון עם פקידה הם עובדים מהבית אבל הם עשו עבודה שלא נופלת מאף ספק שגובה פי 4 מהם,והכי חשוב היחסי אנוש שלהם היו מצוינים ,התקליטן גם הביא איתו הגברה הצלם שני צלמים וידאו וצלם סטילס,תמונות ללא הגבלה בתוך דיסק פלוס 150 תמונות באלבום כיסים מהודר ו 3 עותקי די וי די מדהימים של הארוע.


----------



## talya26 (2/9/12)

בתור מישהי שהתעקשה (ועשתה) חתונה קטנה 
מסכימה איתך לחלוטין. 
לגבי הנטיה לדחוף דברים מעבר למסוכם- לדעתי, זה בתעשיית החתונות בכלל רווח (בחתונה קטנה פשוט העלויות הנוספות יותר ״בולטות״, ככה לפי דעתי)


----------



## nof85 (2/9/12)

היי, תודה לכולן על התגובות!! 
האמת שכמו שנאמר כבר, המקום הוא העסק הרציני, צילום ודיג'יי ניתן למצוא במחירים זולים ואחלה אנשים, זה הרבה פחות מדאיג אותי. שמלת כלה היא מתנה מאחותי ולכן גם זה לא מטריד אותי. המקום הוא העסק הכבד כלכלית וממנו אני דיי מיואשת. אני רוצה חתונה קטנה (סביב ה200 גג) ולא רוצה להתפשר על זה. מבחינתי הגג שבגג 300 למנה כולל הכל (בר חוץ, מע"מ, שכר מלצרים והגברה) זה המקסימום שאני מוכנה לשלם. ות'אמת, כבר לא נראה לי שזה קיים! מבחינת תאריכים, חשבנו סביב מרץ כי אפריל זה כבר העומר ומאי כבר יהיה יקר יותר, אבל גם על זה כבר מוכנים להתפשר קצת וגם מבחינת אזור אנחנו פתוחים להצעות (אשדוד עד זכרון בערך נראה לנו סביר) אז אם יש לכן הצעות וטווחי מחירים של מקומות זה יעזור מאוד מאחר ואנחנו גרים בצפון הרחוק קשה לנו לבוא לראות מקומות ונעדיף מרוכז. שוקלת לפנות לאיזיוד למציאת מקום, האם זה יועיל לדעתכן? הם עובדים עם מקומות חמודים מאוד.


----------



## Taltalon269 (2/9/12)

התקציב שלך ממש ריאלי 
ואני לא רואה סיבה להתפשר עוד, להיפך, אפשר לארגן חתונה מעולה עם אוכל טוב גם בפחות

יש לך את בין הקשתות בקיסריה, אמורס, הגן הירוק, גאיה- כולם עד כמה שידוע  לי עומדים ברף המחירים שקבעת

יש מלא גנים באזור צומת ירקונים  במחירים נמוכים יותר

ואם את ממש רוצה לחסוך- יש אולמות שפונים בעיקר לקהל הדתי ושם את יכולה לסגור גם ב200 למנה כולל הכל. זה לא אומר בהכרח שהאוכל רע או פחות מוצלח מהמקומות ה"חילוניים", רק פחות פלצני ומעוצב

לגבי איזיווד הדעות חלוקות- חלק טענו שזה חסך להם כסף, וחלק טענו שהם קיבלו אותם מחירים ופחות גם בלעדיהם עם קצת מיקוח ושהחיסכון הוא רק בכאב ראש

בהצלחה


----------



## sorsh (2/9/12)

מקומות מתחת ל 300 למנה כולל הכל. 
כל המחירים כאן זה מה שקיבלנו עבור אירוע לחודש מאי 2012 -

1. דוצה בתל אביב - אני התחתנתי שם. הכל כולל הכל (אוכל, בר, מעמ , שכר מלצרים, עיצוב , הגברה) בחודש מאי יצא לנו סביב בין 260 - 250 לאדם ( על 110 אנשים שילמנו מחיר אחד ועל 111 ומעלה שילמנו מחיר אחר אז הממוצע נופל איפשהו באמצע). ממליצה לעשות שם עד 150 איש יותר מ 150 זה צפוף. הם נותנים מחירים ממש זולים על ספקים טובים שהם עובדים איתם ( לא חייבים לקחת את הספקים)

2. הבית של איריס , מושב בן שמן (אזור מרכז ליד לוד)- בהצעת מחיר הראשונה שקיבלנו מהם לחודש מאי ל 100 איש ואחרי שחישבנו את כל הסעיפים יצא שאחרי מעמ, שכר מלצרים, בר ישראלי ואם את לוקחת אנטריקוט וסלמון ( תוספת של 10 שח כל אחד)  זה יוצא גם בין 260 - 250 שח. הם נותנים מחירים ממש זולים עם ספקים בתחום המוזיקה והצילום שהם עובדים איתם, אבל אם את רוצה DJ את חייבת לקחת את שלהם. לנו הפריע שהרחבת ריקודים ממש מופרדת מאיפה שיושבים, שהם לא נתנו טעימות לפני חתימה על החוזה (לנו סעיף האוכל היה חשוב מאוד) והם אם רצינו DJ היינו חיבים לקחת את שלהם גם אם לא היינו מתחברים אליו. המקום יפה אם הייתי עושה שם הייתי עושה אירוע של שישי צהרים.

3. פיצונקה בנס הרים (אזור הרי ירושלים, מסעדה) - גם פה בסופו של דבר טווח המחירים זהה כמו לקודמיו. אין להם ממש בר או DJ זה אם רוצים אפשר להביא משלך או לקחת חברה שהם עובדים איתה שנותנים בחבילה אחת את כל מה שחסר להם.

4. אחוזת מרגו ( רחובות) - יש פה בנות שהתחתנו שם אז הם יוכלו לסקור לך את רמת מחירים וספקים שלהם בצורה יותר טובה ממני. לפי מה שזכור לי יש להם 3 תפריטים שניתן לבחור מהם. והם עונים לטווח מחירים שאת מחפשת.

יש עוד מקומות שבהם אפשר להשיג מחירים יותר זולים.
לא מזמן מישהי אמרה לי על איזה מסעדה בהרצליה שעושה גם חתונות (אני לא זוכרת את שמה כרגע) שהמחיר שם הוא 200 לאדם ואני בטוחה שאם תחפשי מסעדות שמאפשרות לעשות אצלם אירועים תמצאי גם בפחות מ 200.

אגב שימי לב בהרבה מקומות מרץ כבר לא נכנס למחירי חורף וגובים עליו כמו על חודש מאי.


----------



## uva verde (2/9/12)

עוד כמה מקומות... 
האהוב עלי זה גינת אגוז בעמק חפר. המחיר שהם נתנו לנו הוא 170-250 ש"ח למנה. המחיר אצלם נקבע לפי הקייטרינג שאת בוחרת (יש להם כמה אופציות). יש שם גם אופציה של קייטרינג חלבי.
על הגברה הם ביקשו 3000 ש"ח ועוד 1300 ש"ח על שירות ואקו"ם. סה"כ זה מחיר סביר (יחסית...)
אבל אל תצפו לאולם מפואר שם, זה גן קטן ומקסים (מתאים לאירועים קטנים, לנו היו בסביבות ה-250 מוזמנים)
אני ממש אהבתי!!

גני יער בכפר דניאל - 240-265 למנה

אצטרובל בגלילות - 190 למנה + 5500 הגברה ותאורה. אני לא אהבתי את המקום מבחינת הנראות שלו אבל זה עניין של טעם...

בהצלחה!!


----------



## nof85 (2/9/12)

איזה כייף, ממש העלתן לי את מצב הרוח!! 
המון תודה, אני שמחה לדעת שאני לא היחידה ושתסכול לפעמים הוא חלק מהדרך. . בנוגע למקומות, המון תודה - אני אבדוק אותם בתקווה כבר למצוא משהו שירגיש לי נכון וטוב. אם יש עוד הצעות של מקומות זה יתקבל בשמחה 
ודבר נוסף, רציתי לדעת... האם נהוג לשאול מחירים בטלפון ואז להגיע לפגישה או שיגידו לך להגיע לפגישת התרשמות? וכשמגיעים, לתת להם לומר את המחיר? להגיד קודם אני מה התקציב שלי? 
אני ובנזוגי לא מהמתמקחים בכלל ודיי גרועים בזה, אולי כדאי לבוא עם אחד ההורים? אשמח להמלצות
ושוב, אתן נהדרות!!!


----------



## uva verde (3/9/12)

אז ככה 
רוב המקומות לא יתנו לך מחיר בטלפון, אבל את יכולה לנסות. 
לא נראה לי שיעזור לך להגיד את התקציב שלך. 
יש להם מחירים קבועים (שכמובן אפשר להתמקח עליהם) אבל הם יגידו לך את המחיר די מהר, מיד אחרי סיבוב ההתרשמות מהמקום
(ובטח יפנקו בכל מיני טעימות קטנות על הדרך...)
אנחנו עשינו סיבוב ראשוני רק שנינו. כשבחרנו את המקום המועדף עלינו באנו עם אבא של בעלי שעזר במיקוחים. 
גם ככה את לא סוגרת כלום בפגישה הזאת כי את רוצה לראות כמה מקומות. וגם אם כן תחליטו על מקום בפגישה הראשונה שם, תמיד תוכלו לבחור תאריך ולבקש שישמרו לכם אותו עד למחרת. למחרת להתקשר ולהגיד שאתם רוצים לקבוע פגישה נוספת על מנת לסגור ואז לפגישה הזו, תבואו עם אחד ההורים.

ורק שתדעי ברוב המקומות אפשר להתמקח! לא תמיד על המחיר, אבל לפחות על דברים כמו עוד מנה עיקרית, עוד קינוח, או שדרוג בעיצובים שלהם... 

בהצלחה!!


----------



## קתרינהA (3/9/12)

לא כל כך שייכת לכאן 
אבל אני התחתנתי בגינת אגוז (לפני המון המון שנים), וזה פשוט מקום מתוק ומקסים. כל הצד האמריקאי מדבר עד היום על כמה שהיה לא פורמלי ונעים. מומלץ באביב, כשפריחת התפוזים באויר. אני לא יודעת כמה הם גובים היום - אז הם היו מאד סבירים - אבל שווה להתקשר אליהם.


----------



## Bobbachka (2/9/12)

כמה הצעות נראה לי שיוכלו להתאים 
קסליו (חדרה).
חצר הבאר (זכרון).
ווייט (פרדס חנה)- לאחרונה החלו במגמת עליה במחיר, אבל שווה לברר.

המקומות הם לאירועים קטנים והתקציב שלך מספיק בהחלט (הסתייגות לגבי הוןייט).
ממליצה להגיע לקבל הצעת מחיר ובמידה והיא לא מתאימה להציע לבעלי האולם- זה התקציב שיש לי (אם את מוכנה לשלם 300 למנה כולל הכל) תגידי 280 (כך תוכלי להתגמש איתם מעט, במידה ואכן הצמגת אותם לקיר) וזה מה שאני מוכנה לשלם- מה אתה מציע בתמורה?
תוך כדי משא ומתן אני בטוחה שתוכלו להגיע לעמק השווה ולהוציא את שני הצדדים מרוצים.


----------



## DanaBend (2/9/12)

בדיוק באותו מצב!! 
שלום לכולן, אני חדשה פה- גם בפורום וגם בנושא החתונה..
חייבת עצות.. ההצעה הייתה לפני חודש, החלטנו לא לחכות ולעשות את זה באיזור נובמבר, יש לנו 250 אנשים ואנחנו כל יום הולכים לראות 2 מקומות.
התקציב שלנו קטן יחסית אבל המחירים באולמות וגנים פשוט מטורפים. המחירים באמת מרתיחים והאולמות פשוט מנסים לגנוב כל שקל אפשרי.
אני יכולה להגיד לך רק מנסיון דל שצברתי בשבועיים - המחירים בחורף מוזלים משמעותית ויש מקומות שמציעים "חבילת חורף" שזה כולל את הקייטרינג, צלם, דיג'יי, תאורה והגברה, חבילת עיצוב בסיסית שזה חופה מפה מפיות ומרכז שולחן פשוט. ושכר למלצרים וברמנים ובר תוצרת חוץ. זה יוצא בערך 300 לבנאדם (רק על מה שציינתי) לא כולל כל ההוצאות סביב שאנחנו מצפות לכסות. המחיר הזה של האולם הוא רק מחיר ראשוני הם זורקים את המחיר הכי גבוה שאפשר ואת אמורה לעשות משא ומתן חריף.
אם את מתכננת חתונה לחודשיים הקרובים יש לך יתרון ענק!! להרבה אולמות\גנים יש חורים ביומן שהם רוצים לסגור (הרי לא הרבה סוגרים מעכשיו לעכשיו) אז כבר את יכולה לרדת איתם במחיר. השיטה שלנו? לקבל את המחיר לעשות פרצוף של "וואו..... ממש הגזמתם.. לא תודה", לוקחים את ההצעה בכתב והולכים. האיש מכירות כבר דואג להתקשר אלייך שבוע אחרי ולהתחיל להציע לך מחירים..
תנסו את זה.. ממליצה בחום כל דבר שיעזור.


----------



## א ו פ ו ס ו ם (2/9/12)

לא ערכתי מסיבת חתונה מסיבות רבות 
אבל אחת העיקריות שבהן היתה שסירבתי לכפות על מקורבי לממן את התעשיה הזאת שהיא בעיני אחת המגעילות שיש. אנחנו התחתנו ברבנות בנוכחות 20 איש.


----------



## oneofus (3/9/12)

חתונה צנועה 
להזמין את המשפחה בלבד למסעדה
זה הכל!
מחתונה באולם רק בעל האולם מרוויח!


----------



## sarin42 (3/9/12)

תפסיקו להיות פריירים 
תתחתנו בבית כנסת או ברבנות הכי פשוט וזול ומסיבה עם אוכל משהו צנוע מבצר או מסעדה מה רע או בטבע


----------



## a l i s h a (3/9/12)

אני עובדת בחתונות וזה לא נורא כמו שזה נראה 
כמה שהחתונה גדולה יותר כך הסיכוי של רווח גדול יותר.

חתונה זה עסק לכל דבר גם לזוג. תזמינו הרבה אנשים .


או ש .....
 אני לא מבינה למה אנשים לא מחפשים מקצוענים לחוד ולא בחבילה.
מעצב אלבומים לוקח 1000 כשאצל הצלם 1500 , וידאו אצל עורך - 800-1000 צלם 1500
DJ יכול לקחת בין 1000 ל 3000 
צלם לא חייבים ב 10000 יש גם הרבה בשוק שעובדים אצל אותם צלמים "גדולים" כי לא יכולים למצוא לקוחות לבד ומרוויחים  רבע מזה
סמלות ? כולן ידועות  שיש גם בזול
מסעדה אפשר גם קטנה ולא אולם בומבסטי 

אפשרויות יש והרבה רק צריך לחפש


----------



## magicgirl1983 (3/9/12)

רוצה חתונה זולה? אני עשיתי את הדבר הבא 
1. השימלה עלתה לי רק 500 ש"ח אצל תופרת לפי הבקשה שלי ולא אמרתי לה שזה לחתונה כי לא לקחתי בד שהוא לגמרי לבן.
2. איפור וכל השטויות עשיתי אצל הקוסמטיקאית ואמרתי לה שאיזה קרוב משפחה מתחתן. 
3. אספתי את השיער בעצמי
4. לא היה די ג'יי, אני בניתי את המוזיקה לפי איך שאני רוצה והמוזיקה הושמעה על ידי רמקולים שקיבלנו בהשאלה מחברים ולקחנו ילד שישים לב איזה שירים צריך לשים אחרי החופה.
5. עשינו את החתונה במסעדה עם פחות מ140 איש.
6. המשפחה צילמה אותנו, כי בואי נודה, למעט כמה תמונות טובות מי מסתכל בכלל על תמונות החתונה ועשינו דבר נוסף. הזמנו מלא מצלמות חד פעמיות שפוזרו בחתונה ואנשים צילמו את עצמם ואותנו. חבר של ההורים של בעלי צילם אותנו בסכום פעוט כמה תמונות סטילס נחמדות.

היה זול, היה יפה, היה טעים והיה ממש אינטימי.


----------



## danbaratz (3/9/12)

אפשר גם אחרת 
אני התחתנתי לפני שנה וחצי. עשינו אירוע ל100 איש בעלות ממש מגוחכת. את יכולה לקרוא על זה בקישור למטה. אנחנו היינו קצת קיצוניים, אבל אפשר לדעתי לעשות חתונה מעולה בעלות של סביב ה100-150 ש"ח לראש, בתנאי שמתרכזים בעיקר ולא מבזבזים על שטויות. אם יש לך שאלות אשמח לענות.


----------



## grafika (3/9/12)

באיזה איזור את מחפשת את הלוקשיין? 
אנחנו כעת גם בעימומו של התהליך ונתקלנו במחירים של כמעט 400 ש למנה כולל הכל אבל 
מדובר בגן אירועים מכובד וגדול,אנחנו מחפשים רק גני אירועים לא אולמות סגורים
בכל מקרה אם את מחפשת מקום תלכי לפגישה המחירים באינטרנט לא מייצגים את המציאות


----------



## דניניויורק (3/9/12)

אתם כל כך גרועים! 
צאו מהטמטום הזה

למה לכם להוציא 300 שקל על מנה????
למה ל"דפוק" את חברים שלכם?
הרי לא ישאר לכם אישית הרבה בכל מקרה אחרי הערב הזה אז בשביל מה אתם מכניסים את עצמכם לתוך סחרור?


----------



## nof85 (3/9/12)

קודם כל 
אף אחד לא "דופק" את החברים שלו, זה שאני מוציאה סכום מסויים על מנה זה לא קשור למי שמגיע ואף אחד לא אמור לדעת כמה עולה לי מנה ואני לא דורשת מאף אחד גם לתת לי צ'ק בגובה המנה... ובבקשה אל תכנס לי לכיס ותעשה עבורי את החישובים שלי וכמה כן ישאר לי או לא ישאר לי.למען הסר ספק בנזוגי הוא כלכלן ועניין ניהול התקציב הוא לא הבעייתי עבורינו ואנחנו יודעים בדיוק כמה אנחנו יכולים להרשות לעצמנו. ההחלטה להוציא סכום כזה על מנה הוא שלי ותגובות כאלה לא מועילות בשום צורה


----------



## דניניויורק (3/9/12)

כן אבל זוג שיבואו לך 200 
שקל במקום 400 תסתכלי עליהם בעין עקומה

הוא אולי כלכלן אבל אין לו כסף יותר מידי מיותר עובדה שזה מטריד גם אותך

תנסו לצמצם דברים מסביב יהיה יותר טוב לכם ולאורחים ולכיס שלכם ולאושר שלהם.

תאמיני לי את לא תתרגשי עוד שנתיים מאיזה פרחים השושבינים חילקו (סתם גודמא)

וסליחה אם אני לא מועיל.


----------



## nof85 (3/9/12)

למען האמת 
הבעיה הגדולה שלי זה המקום והאוכל, עלות המנה היא מאוד גדולה, מעבר לזה לא יהיו לי עלויות גבוהות. לא לוקחת עיצוב חיצוני, לא מעניין אותי מה יש או אין על השולחן, לא עושה צילומים מקדימים, יש לי צלמת שאני מכירה מאוד זולה והמון חברים בהפקות אירועים אז גם תקליטן משובח וטוב, שמלת הכלה היא מתנה מאחותי ככה שדווקא במסביב חסכנו הרבה.


----------



## פומפה היי (3/9/12)

מה שקשה זה לפי התלונה שלך 
שאף אחד לא נותן את המחיר השלם וכולם בעצם מסתירים עלויות עד הרגע האחרון. ואז כשאת כבר שם ומבררת מחירים והכל, מתברר שלא הכל סגור כי לא הכל מגולם במחיר שנתנו לך בהתחלה. 
זו שיטה די דפוקה לעשות עסקים לתקוע ללקוח כל מיני הנפצות במחיר של הרגע האחרון במקום פשוט לתת את המחיר המלא כולל הכל ככה שתדעו על מה להיסגר וכמה זה יעלה לכם בפועל. 
יוצאים הרבה עם תחושה של רמאות תודות לזה ובאמת יש בזה משהו כי זה חצי רמאות. אבל מרגע שאת מבינה שככה זה עובד את תרגישי פחות מרומה כי כבר תבואי מוכנה נפשית. רק חבל שזה עובד ככה. כי מה שבעלי העסקים רוצים זה שקודם כל תירצי משהו מאד, תדמייני אותו בחתונה שלך ואז כבר לא תירצי לוותר עליו למרות המחיר שהם תוקעים לך. הקטע זה לא להיסגר על כלום ובכל אופן לא להראות להם שאת סגורה על זה כל כך שהמחיר הוא כבר לא פונקציה.


----------

